# Trivia 4/16



## luckytrim (Apr 16, 2018)

trivia 4/16
DID YOU KNOW...
Jim Cummings is the voice of Winnie the Pooh. He calls sick  kids in
hospitals and chats with them in character.

1. The song "Strange Magic" was a single in 1976 in the US.   Name the Group 
that recorded it...
2. In the Automobile world, What did 442 originally stand  for?
3. What 1968 movie, with the tagline "It Was Just An Old  Neglected Car. Who 
Could Have Guessed...", starred Dick Van Dyke as wacky  inventor Caractacus 
Potts?
4. What is the biggest room on the Clue Board?
5. What's the more common name for Cerumen ?
  a. - Navel Lint
  b. - Phlegm
  c. - Ear Wax
  d. - Pus
6. Which of the Fifty did Forrest Gump call home?
7. Mary Mapes Dodge wrote a novel that was set in 1860's  Holland called "The 
Silver Skates". Who was the hero of this book?
8. Which day is Boxing Day celebrated on?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The piano is part of an orchestra’s percussion  section.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  Electric Light Orchestra
2.  4 speed, 4 barrel, dual exhaust
3.  Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
4.  The Ballroom
5. - c
6. Alabama
7. Hans Brinker
8. December26th

TRUTH !!
The most common percussion instruments in the orchestra  include the timpani, 
xylophone, cymbals, triangle, snare drum, bass drum,  tambourine, maracas, 
gongs, chimes, celesta and piano.


----------

